# Under Body Protection



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Plastidip is just a plastic based paint, which is easily removed, without harsh chemicals. If paint doesn't protect against salt, I doubt plastidip will either, but it might be worth a try...


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmm... It might protect the paint for a short amount of time. For the cost of plasti dip though your better off to just get it undercoated. However, I think for the rocker panels and bumper + hood it might be worthwhile because they don't get impacted nearly as much as the nether regions of that car  I'm going to try and coat my bumper, hood, and painted portion of the sideview mirrors.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If I can find the time, I plan to coat the entire underbody with POR 15.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Only because I had to look it up.. didn't know the product *POR-15[SUP]®[/SUP]* is a high-tech, high performance rust-preventive coating designed for application directly on rusted or seasoned metal surfaces.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Seems much easier to just use this...........


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If I can find the time, I plan to coat the entire underbody with POR 15.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I did this to my Tahoe. 14.5 years of northeast salt winters and no rust. 

It was a major PIA to do. I followed the instructions religiously and probably spent three or four days on my back. I was a younger man at that time.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I remember years ago, before cars were plated before painting, rustproofing was offered the way window tint is today by the dealer. Under the car and on the inner guards a rubbery coating was applied and it really worked.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> Seems much easier to just use this...........


Not going to be anywhere near as effective. If you want permanent for the life of the car, POR15 is what you need. 



Tomko said:


> I did this to my Tahoe. 14.5 years of northeast salt winters and no rust.
> 
> It was a major PIA to do. I followed the instructions religiously and probably spent three or four days on my back. I was a younger man at that time.


Just bought a 91 Toyota pickup with very little rust that I'll be doing this on very soon. I really hope it doesn't take me that long lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

My uncle fluid films underneath cars. They have an under body protection, it's becoming more popular here

sent from my spectrum


----------

